# Seiko 7T32 - An Nice Chronograph



## jwatches (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

The Seiko 7T32 have a lot of models and I found one that I like.

Bellow are two photos of it, in back is engraved "Prod. Z. F - Manaus/AM - Ind. Bra." this means that this watch was assembled in Manau-AM in the Brazil.

The Seiko had a plant in Manaus to assemble watches due the customs taxes.

Cheers,

Paulo


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

jwatches said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Seiko 7T32 have a lot of models and I found one that I like.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU , THATS INTERESTING INFO ....TAFFYMAN :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paulo.

Interesting that Seiko (Brasil) didn't allocate this 7T32 a different case number from the normal export model.

As you know, with the 7A38's assembled in Manaus, the ZFM versions were given a case model # ending in '5'.

For example, a ZFM-built 7A38-7080 was designated 7A38-7085 and the 7A38-7290 became the 7A38-7295, like yours.



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Perhaps I'll have another try, asking Paulo (TempusVivendi.br) to take a photo of his ZFM 7A38-7295's case-back.


Speaking of which, I'd love to see a good clear photo of the ZFM inscription on the case-back of your watch. :notworthy:

This is the best I've ever seen, on another rough example, which came up on eBay in June 2009, and it's hardly legible:










If you do take a photo for me, I'd appreciate if you re-fitted the original B1615 bracelet first. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jwatches said:


> Below are two photos of it, in back is engraved "Prod. Z. F - Manaus/AM - Ind. Bra." this means that this watch was assembled in Manau-AM in the Brazil.
> 
> The Seiko had a plant in Manaus to assemble watches due the customs taxes.


With that 8Dxxxx serial number, that must be a very late (meaning 'end of life') production for a 7T32, Paulo. :shocking:

I'm assuming that it's got to be December 19*98*, rather than December 1988, which would be too early for that case model.

The few ZFM 7A38-7285's and 7A38-7295's I've seen have had 98xxxx and 99xxxx serial numbers (August, September 1989),

which definitely makes them the very last 7A38's produced by Seiko, (if not other manufacturers: Yema, Orient, Ferrari, etc.).

Do you know when Seiko closed down the Manaus plant ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Paulo.
> 
> Interesting that Seiko (Brasil) didn't allocate this 7T32 a different case number from the normal export model.


Interesting also that your ZFM-built 7T32-7E70 still has JAPAN printed on the bottom of the dial. 

As you may have noticed, it's missing from your 7A38-7295's dial. The ZFM 7A38 dials were specially printed.


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

Besides itÂ´s "exotic" origin this 7T32 is a very nice watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jwatches said:


> in back is engraved "Prod. Z. F - Manaus/AM - Ind. Bra." this means that this watch was assembled in Manau-AM in the Brazil.


Paulo - another question for you.









The case-back is actually stamped:

*PROD. Z. F.* (Product Zona Franca)

*MANAUS - 942 AM* (AmazÃ´nia / Amazonas)

*IND. BRAS.* (Industry ? Brasil)

What is 942 ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> Besides itÂ´s "exotic" origin this 7T32 is a very nice watch! :thumbsup:


Although there are later 7T32's which also have that 'Military' look, I think the 7T32-7E70 might be comparatively rare. 

The product code was SDWC31P1:










I found a NOS example on rakuten.co.jp.










Funnily enough, I found a couple more photos of one HERE on


----------



## cal41 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi I,m brand new in using this forum. Its ironic that I was looking through some of my project watches, and happened upon a 7T32 that Ive been reluctant to take it up for repair.The interesting thing about it is it has an alarm feature. I've established that it has a broken circuit on the circuit panel. seiko refused to send me the panel, requiring me to send it to Co-Serv for repair. Anyone interested in this watch,I'll email photos. It is in vwery good condition other than the circuit. Hope I havn't made to many mistakes in protcal.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Seeing as there don't seem many threads on this model, just thought I'd throw in a gratuitous pic of my yellow 7T32 7F70....


----------



## jwatches (Nov 7, 2011)

cal41 said:


> Hi I,m brand new in using this forum. Its ironic that I was looking through some of my project watches, and happened upon a 7T32 that Ive been reluctant to take it up for repair.The interesting thing about it is it has an alarm feature. I've established that it has a broken circuit on the circuit panel. seiko refused to send me the panel, requiring me to send it to Co-Serv for repair. Anyone interested in this watch,I'll email photos. It is in vwery good condition other than the circuit. Hope I havn't made to many mistakes in protcal.


Hi,

Sometimes there are a guy sells the complete movement 7T32 NOS in Ebay.

Paulo


----------



## jwatches (Nov 7, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Paulo - another question for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

PROD. Z. F. -> Produzido Zona Franca - > Produced

Manaus - AM -> Amazonas

Ind. Bras. -> Brazilian Industry

The number is 542 that I did not find any information.

You can see that the information about Brazil is very poor, I think that only thing that was made in Brazil was stamper this in back of the watch.

I found the bellow information about Seiko in Brazil that needs to be checked.

*In Brazil, the brand began to be distributed soon after the second world war and in 1981 the Japanese company Seiko founded the Industrial factory with Amazon in the Manaus free trade zone and a national Office in SÃ£o Paulo. In 2000, after undergoing a restructuring, the company in Brazil came to be represented by Technos da AmazÃ´nia Ltda., the only factory in the world authorized to assemble the SEIKO watches outside of Japan. *

Regards,

Paulo


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jwatches said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > What is 942 ?
> ...


Thanks for the correction, Paulo - my failing eyesight obviously failed me. :blush:

I'd still like to see a photo of the case-back of your ZFM 7A38-7295 sometime, please. :notworthy:



jwatches said:


> .... I think that only thing that was made in Brazil was stamper this in back of the watch.


Probably very true. :thumbsup:



jwatches said:


> I found the below information about Seiko in Brazil that needs to be checked.
> 
> *In Brazil, the brand began to be distributed soon after the second world war and in 1981 the Japanese company Seiko founded the Industrial factory with Amazon in the Manaus free trade zone and a national Office in SÃ£o Paulo. In 2000, after undergoing a restructuring, the company in Brazil came to be represented by Technos da AmazÃ´nia Ltda., the only factory in the world authorized to assemble the SEIKO watches outside of Japan. *


Yes - I'd seen that too. :wink2:


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Had both the Titanium and ss versions of this watch and a gr8 work/beater/hols watch,pick up n go no prob watch.


----------

